# My mass gain diet



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

1) 100g rolled oats in water, 8 egg whites and 2 yolks

Immediately post-workout: 35g whey and a banana

2) 200-250g chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 1 tbsp olive oil, green veggies

3) the same as 2)

4) 200-250g beef steak / or salmon fillet, 2 medium baked potatoes, green veggies

5) 40g protein blend, 30g walnuts

how does this look?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Need your stats buddy


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

More info bro!


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

weight 82kg, height 175cm, bf ~15%

deadlift 160kgx3

squat 150kgx4

bench 100kgx5

training max ot style, short workouts with a lot of weight..

my mum was diagnosed with terminal cancer recently, and i'm very sad but I need to go back to workouts

i'd give my life to her if I could


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Can you post total cal intake and total macros ie daily total prot, carb, fat

Is easier to look at.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

luka said:


> weight 82kg, height 175cm, bf ~15%
> 
> deadlift 160kgx3
> 
> ...


That sucks mate, sorry to hear that bro.

Try drink a couple of litres of gold top milk a day on top. Extra easy calories and protein etc :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1litre gold top 820cals so x2 is 1640cals

100g nuts around 600cals so 200g nuts 4handfuls is 1200cals

2840+cals and 115-120g protein just there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

burgen bread...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jd123 said:


> burgen bread...


Linseed+soya. 7g protein per slice 120g per loaf, 125cals per slice 

Yes its soya protein, yes soya is plant oestrogen but there no proof it has any estrogen like effects in humans. Plenty male veggies eat and drink soya and still no moods!


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Can you post total cal intake and total macros ie daily total prot, carb, fat
> 
> Is easier to look at.


Sure

1) 120g rolled oats in water, 8 egg whites and 2 yolks

50g protein, 80g carbs, 20g fat

Immediately post-workout: 35g whey and a banana

27g protein, 30g carbs, trace fats

2) 200-250g chicken breast, 100g brown rice, 1 tbsp olive oil, green veggies

40-50g protein, 80g carbs, 16g fat

3) the same as 2)

40-50g protein, 80g carbs, 16g fat

4) 200-250g beef steak / or salmon fillet, baked sweet potato (300g), green veggies

40-50g protein, 60g carbs, around 20g fat (hard to say)

5) 40g protein blend, 30g walnuts

37g protein, 18g fat, trace carbs

TOTAL: 240-270g protein, 330g carbs, 90g fats

that makes around 3100-3200 kcal


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> 1litre gold top 820cals so x2 is 1640cals
> 
> 100g nuts around 600cals so 200g nuts 4handfuls is 1200cals
> 
> 2840+cals and 115-120g protein just there.


I like this


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

luka said:


> Sure
> 
> 1) 120g rolled oats in water, 8 egg whites and 2 yolks
> 
> ...


The food choices look fine only thing I'd up would be total calories at 82kg 3000-3200cals isn't a bulk diet more of a maintainance level, 3500cals absolute minimum imo, if I was me I'd be going for 4000cals, I'm 6ft2" 200lb and needing to eat 5000-6000cals to bulk, I'd loose weight below 4000cals.

When I have my oats i use coffee mate, 2-3 heaped table spoons 100-150cals just from the coffee mate then boil the kettle and pour it in, soon as its cool enough to eat its ready.

You could have 500ml pure squeezed orange juice with breakfast also that's another 230-250cals

That alone would take you to 3500cals or the sugestions above with the nuts and full fat milk options.

Personally the guideline when people say eat 500cals above maintainance to grow imo doesn't work for many.

Just some ideas. I think u need more calories tho I think you would benifit from a few 100cals more daily as its total cal intake that makes the difrence more than macros ratios imo.

Your protein intake is spot on.


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

stone14 said:


> The food choices look fine only thing I'd up would be total calories at 82kg 3000-3200cals isn't a bulk diet more of a maintainance level, 3500cals absolute minimum imo, if I was me I'd be going for 4000cals, I'm 6ft2" 200lb and needing to eat 5000-6000cals to bulk, I'd loose weight below 4000cals.
> 
> When I have my oats i use coffee mate, 2-3 heaped table spoons 100-150cals just from the coffee mate then boil the kettle and pour it in, soon as its cool enough to eat its ready.
> 
> ...


thanks mate! I cant drink coffee since I'm a bit hypertension and also I hate milk and have acne from it (if pasteurised) dont know why.

orange juice sounds like a great idea, I would start with 3500 as you suggested and then add more if needed

as for creatine 5grams is ok? one dose directly after workout with whey and carbs. on non workout day on similar time


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh 5g is fine, and the coffee mate is just powdered milk, has no coffe in it its for making milky coffee without actual liquid milk plus has a long shelf life being a powder, but iv found adding it to my oats makes give them a creamier taste. It save boiling milk which is a pain so I just use powdered milk and boiling water.

Iv used normal powdered milk but coffee mate tastes much nicer, can't realy taste anything from normal powdered milk.

I have a abit lactose intolarance so can't drink much milk withoug whole food to slow digestion but powdered milk is no problem plus with oats being high fibre and very low gi index.

I normally use 1 table spoon powdered milk per 30-40g oats(dry weight)


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Yeh 5g is fine, and the coffee mate is just powdered milk, has no coffe in it its for making milky coffee without actual liquid milk plus has a long shelf life being a powder, but iv found adding it to my oats makes give them a creamier taste. It save boiling milk which is a pain so I just use powdered milk and boiling water.
> 
> Iv used normal powdered milk but coffee mate tastes much nicer, can't realy taste anything from normal powdered milk.
> 
> ...


thanks mate! And should I take this 5g of creatine in one serving (post workout) or divide thoughout a day?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1 dose pwo is fine dude


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Another good supp I like for a natty is ALA from my protein its a potent anti-oxidant but also insulim mimicing so helps to push nutes into the muscles giving a fuller look and more volume to your muscles, I think it goes well with creatine also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Linseed+soya. 7g protein per slice 120g per loaf, 125cals per slice
> 
> Yes its soya protein, yes soya is plant oestrogen but there no proof it has any estrogen like effects in humans. Plenty male veggies eat and drink soya and still no moods!


And it's also SO nice


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Another good supp I like for a natty is ALA from my protein its a potent anti-oxidant but also insulim mimicing so helps to push nutes into the muscles giving a fuller look and more volume to your muscles, I think it goes well with creatine also.


Some good suggestions there m8 am going to try coffee m8 and ALA myself :beer:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mac1969 said:


> Some good suggestions there m8 am going to try coffee m8 and ALA myself :beer:


I defo had more fullness to my muscles on ALA myprotein brand.


----------

